# Largest Snake In The World Found Dead



## Nick (Oct 3, 2009)

This video scared me. I can't believe they get this big. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x6VhNCKw5Q&feature=popular


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 3, 2009)

GODDAMMIT.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> GODDAMMIT.


 
Well I wasn't lying when I said it scared me. XD


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 3, 2009)

Nick said:


> Well I wasn't lying when I said it scared me. XD


You're a terrible person


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2009)

With snakes, you don't need rope \o.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Was totally expecting that.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Was totally expecting that.



I wasn't, but it wasn't scary either way.



Shenz, Nick - you pussies :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 3, 2009)

Rofl, I cant stop laughing for some reason, this made me cramped up!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Shenz, Nick - you pussies :V


I'm twitchy.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 3, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm twitchy.



Then make a hamster fursona. Or better, a chinchilla :V


----------



## outward (Oct 3, 2009)

That's why I turned the sound off before I watched this.

YOU DICK I HATE SCREAMERS


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Was that a real snake

That camera man is probably dead if it was


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Was that a real snake
> 
> That camera man is probably dead if it was


I doubt it was.  I'm not sure though.


Also, I jumped.  I get startled easy.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I doubt it was.  I'm not sure though.



Nah, there's no reason for it to be fake. Anaconda's are AVERAGELY 9 meters.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Nah, there's no reason for it to be fake. Anaconda's are AVERAGELY 9 meters.


There's no reason for half the things to be fake, but they make them that way anyways.  I'm just cynical. 

It's definitely possible to be real, I'm just doubting it.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> There's no reason for half the things to be fake, but they make them that way anyways.  I'm just cynical.
> 
> It's definitely possible to be real, I'm just doubting it.



Well, the part where the cameraman gets "snached" can be fake. It's at least enchanced obviously.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 3, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Well, the part where the cameraman gets "snached" can be fake. It's at least enchanced obviously.



So much for the snake being dead.........   >.<


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2009)

Fuck, you got me. Haha, still laughing out loud!


----------



## Hir (Oct 3, 2009)

by the way, lynx plox


----------



## Molotov (Oct 3, 2009)

I jumped back in horror....then I lol'd.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeesh I think I jumped outa my clothes, god that made me jump!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeesh I think I jumped outa my clothes,



That's probably what LizardKing's gonna do when he sees this video, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's probably what LizardKing's gonna do when he sees this video, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Beastcub (Oct 3, 2009)

that is a real snake
and i have seen photage of much bigger ones


----------



## Bandy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I doubt it was.  I'm not sure though.
> 
> 
> Also, I jumped.  I get startled easy.


*Same here.*


----------

